# HK radio for Beltrol & Railboss



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

The Hobby King 6 channel radio that can be used for the Beltrol & Railboss is a great value for the money ($33). Extra receivers are only $15. There is one thing to be aware of when ordering from the Hobby City page- (http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...2.4Ghz+HobbyKing&idCategory=295&ParentCat=190) 
Do not include in an order any items showing a negative number in the IN STOCK box. Even if it is an inexpensive item, because its showing as out of stock (negative number), your whole order will be hung up until that item comes back into stock. They don't do partial orders.
This company is extremely active and the RC air guys are using it because of the great deals on various items. 

This radio system has proven in my case to be very reliable. I have it in a locomotive, an RC sailboat and an RC plane. These are 3 very different environments with their own unique problems and I have had no problems what so ever in all three. Where 75mhz & 27mhz glitches this 2.4 system has been solid and will undoubtably make the Beltrol and Railboss work flawlessly. It runs the older RCS EVO's perfectly with great range also. I intend to order a couple more radios & extra receivers when they are back in stock.
Dave


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave - That's good feedback. As you said, the airplane guys are quite satisfied with this product also.

There are two versions of the Hobby King Tx; a 6 channel and a 4 channel. Either one can be used with the RailBoss.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave. 
During my local testing of the BELTROL system whilst in the development stage, I ordered one TX and three receivers from Hong Kong. 
They were showing as Out Of Stock with an estimated restock period of 3 - 7 days. 
This proved to be absolutely correct and the radio parts arrived on time and in proper working condition. 
The only problem was they came without any instructions whatsoever. It took me a little while to track some down but track them down I did. 
I have been using this particular brand of R/C quite successfully and it certainly does work very well. 
Exactly the same system has been re badged by a number of other companies and is available direct from dealers in the USA. In fact by the time you take into account the cost of shipping from Hong Kong it works out less expensive to buy the same radios from the USA outlets.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out Tony - Here is a US supplier for the Exceed radio ... http://www.hobbypartz.com/exrc62tr.htmlHobbyPartz.com


----------

